# New to the forum



## xanaphia (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey I am Xanaphia, and I am looking forward joining a community of writers. I am not comfortable introducing myself, but I will make an attempt for the sake of community. I have been pushing myself to get more writing done, so much so that I decided my resolution would be to write 6000 words each month. I was a thousand short last month, but I am ahead of the game so far this month. I like to write and read fantasy and SciFi mostly, but I'll read anything well written. I also enjoy video games and tabletop rpgs. I am pretty introverted (hence why I have a hard time with introduction posts) but really friendly once I get comofrtable with people.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 9, 2015)

Well hello there! Those are probably my favorite genres too. I'll also read anything good though! I play too many games myself.

And many of us here are quite introverted as well, myself included. I really have to warm up to people I meet. 
But you're not alone in setting a goal either. Lots of us here have given ourselves word quotas.

Don't know if you read any of the forum rules, but to reduce spam and whatnot, before you can post work of your own you'll have to make ten meaningful posts that aren't in word games or any of the living area or procrastination threads. Easiest way is to read the work of others and share your thoughts. 

And you'll notice each member having different colored names and titles. The purple ones are mentors! If you have any questions or just need advice, they've so lovingly dedicated their time to doing so. 

My own novel I'm planning will be largely sci-fi too! I hope you'll post some of your work.


----------



## xanaphia (Feb 10, 2015)

I did in fact have a question about the posting requirement. Is there a necessary amount of time I must be on the forum as well, or do I just have to complete 10 meaningful posts? I recently finished a short story I want some feedback on, so I am looking forward to being able to post it. (that was a mouthful of a sentence). I don't mind putting in some critiques first before I get my turn, but I am wondering if it is worthwhile to trying and meet that goal tonight. If I am going to have to wait a couple days for the privilege, I may as well pace myself,


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 10, 2015)

There should be no particular time. I think once you reach 10 posts that are worthwhile, you being able to update your profile and post other things will happen soon after that. Trust me though, it benefits to make friends. We are ridiculously friendly so explore a bit and pace yourself anyway. I say this often,but this community is fantastic. 

It's also highly encouraged to give critiques. If ye desires to receive feedback, ye must put forth feedback 

This is a great place to build yourself up and that always takes time. So relax and kick back, there's no immediate rush and welcome to WF :welcoming:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Xan. Sorry I missed you earlier but I think I can make the ten post rule a little clearer 

Basically once you get ten meaningful posts (your two posts here are examples of what I would call meaningful posts) anywhere except or the word games and procrastination central (They are considered fun posts so they don't count) you will not only be able to post your own creative works but you will also be able to choose your own avatar as well as your own signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So keep exploring and as we like to say....Welcome to the forums


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 10, 2015)

Xan--nothing worse than that new to the forum feeling. Sorta like arriving late to a party, opening the door and see a bunch of people staring at you...One sure way to fix that feeling is to jump in with both feet--mak a huge splash! You are going to love it here, you are among friends and fellow writers. I urge you to explore, critique, and put yourself out there. Check out the lounge--nothing scary there, [well maybe mrmustard and schrody--lol] chat and give us a chance to get to know you. We have some really cool competitions and challenges, workshops and wordgames. I hope to see you on the boards. If I can assist you, please let me know. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey, Xanaphia. Welcome aboard! 

I've been getting into tabletop RPGs myself, recently. I can't believe how much fun they are with a group of friends. It can be funny as hell when you're playing loose with the rules and trying to make each other laugh.

Do you know a lot about tabletop games? There's a new competition in the Non-Fiction section about labours of love. Maybe you could write a piece about why you enjoy playing _Dungeons and Dragons_, or whatever your choice of games are, and enter it? That'd be rad, and would get your writing arm going. It'd contribute to your 6k words a month goal, too (650 limit) -- it's a win/win.

Anyway: welcome, again.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Xanaphia! Welcome to the forum! 6000 words/month is a fine resolution being in the Goldilocks zone of productivity. People often slap the bar ridiculously high then wonder why it burns them out. We have a Fantasy, Sci-Fi and Horror subforum which you may enjoy sifting through. 

Don't worry about the introversion, I suspect most writers are not boundless extroverts. What type of video or table top games do you enjoy playing?


----------



## xanaphia (Feb 11, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Hey Xanaphia! Welcome to the forum! 6000  words/month is a fine resolution being in the Goldilocks zone of  productivity. People often slap the bar ridiculously high then wonder  why it burns them out. We have a Fantasy, Sci-Fi and Horror subforum which you may enjoy sifting through.
> 
> Don't worry about the introversion, I suspect most writers are not  boundless extroverts. What type of video or table top games do you enjoy  playing?



Thanks. I feel  like I should be striving for more, but I have to remember I have a demanding job, a toddler and a husband who likes attention every now and then. The problem I am running into now is that I am not finishing anything I am starting.

I am a big fan of D&D 3.5 and all the systems similar to it. I started Changeling about six months ago and am finding it incredible. The work that goes into character creation is really rewarding, especially since character development is one of my favorite things about writing.



Bruno Spatola said:


> Do you know a lot about tabletop games? There's a new competition in the Non-Fiction section about labours of love. Maybe you could write a piece about why you enjoy playing _Dungeons and Dragons_, or whatever your choice of games are, and enter it? That'd be rad, and would get your writing arm going. It'd contribute to your 6k words a month goal, too (650 limit) -- it's a win/win.



That sounds like it would be challenging for me. Maybe this would be a good way to step out of my comfort zone. I will looking into it, and I appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## xanaphia (Feb 12, 2015)

I retyped my post since it didn't seem to go through last night. Since I see that it did go through as intended, I am marking this a duplicate post.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 12, 2015)

More people should learn from you. Some people say that having a resolution is silly, but if it gets you to do the right things for even the shortest amount of time, who gives a rats butt if it falls through by the end? I'm trying and failing miserably to work on my patience, especially in traffic!

You will find no shortage of helping hands here. We all have something to offer you, especially you. The best thing I can teach as a mentor, all the purple names are mentors, is to read and write often. Just as in athletics we have practice, in writing we do too. You can try out the mentor monthly challenge in the WF challenges section to exercise your mind!

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2015)

View attachment 7600


----------

